
Uber CEO’s memo on London ban: ‘There is a high cost to a bad reputation’ - smb06
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/22/16352700/uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-memo-disappointed-london-decision-ban
======
Fricken
It took me a while to get Travis Kalanick's last name right (Klanick?
Kalaniuk? Kalanik?), and now I gotta deal with 'Khosrowshahi'.

